# Ice Legend Gone



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just read that Ron Iindner passed away at 86.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

Sad news. He really did a lot for the sport we all love.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow... great guy. Enjoyed his tv programs & videos. Didnt realize he was in his 80 's.


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

It's just Al and Jim left to carry on the tradition


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

Aww what a good guy !


----------

